# Kaplan Electrical Sample Exam



## Volts006 (Jan 18, 2007)

Which edition of the sample Kaplan sample exam is everyone referring to? The Kaplan website has a 2007 version and refers to it as the 3rd edition.

I see on Barnes and Nobles there is a 2005 print. I assume everyone is refering to the 2005 edition, but I just wanted to know. I may just get both.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't worry about the edition and buy it. To me it was the difference. The problems, I have said that before, are not PE test style but will make you review concepts. At the moment of the truth that will help you.

Go for it my friend. If you can put your hands on an used version for less money, do it. You will






I still have mine but a co-worker borrowed it.


----------



## MiaDrive (Jan 18, 2007)

qms006,

Luis_O is right the Kaplan sample exam is a very good learning tool. In my opinion it is the most difficult of the sample exams, so don't get discouraged if the problems are difficult (I thought they were the first time around :blink: ). Learning the material is what is important. I'll have to look tomorrow at work to see what edition I have, not sure which one it is :huh: . Maybe you could send Kaplan an email and ask them what updates they made to the 2007 version, it may or may not be worth getting both.


----------

